# Night time depression and anxiety



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Since I've been on Zelnorm (Feb 2004) I've had these racing thoughts at night. I've always been prone to anxiety and depression but I've wondered if the Zelnorm was causing some of the racing thoughts---still don't have a clear answer to that---my doctor says No, doesn't cause that. Anway, about a month ago I started have depression and anxiety at night along with these racing thoughts--like a sledge hammer hit me. Would lay awake for HOURS thinking and feeling that I can only describe as despair. I take klonopin and xanax on prn basis and Restoril at night. I have not tolerated SSRIs in gneral but a few days ago I felt so desparate I got some of my daughter's Lexapro and started taking 5mg/day. Usually SSRIs make my anxiety worse but it is the nighttime depression that bothering me most now. I'm waiting on a call back from my doctor. I want something that will knock me out at night so I don't lie there for hours thinking all night! Anybody else get depressed and anxious mainly at night? It's driving me crazy.


----------



## white shores (Aug 30, 2004)

hey, I know how u feel though my situation is slightly different. its right be4 school starts and so every night i lie awake terrified of the upcoming school year, all i can think are bad thoughts i get so nervous about the sounds my stomache makes and the awful gas i get that i've considered suicide during those dreadful hours be4 i fall asleep.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Oh, please talk to your doctor if you are feeling like that! I finally got a call from my doctor today and he is a little concerned that I may be experiencing some hypomanic thoughts (milder form of bi-polar disorder which runs in my family). He wants me to stay on the low dose (5mg of lexapro) at night and is adding Xanax XR (extended release) and after a week if these thoughts do not calm down he's going to move toward a low dose of a mood stabilizer. There are lots of new meds out there to try. Are you on any medication?? Please keep us posted on how you are doing You will be find lots of support here. Don't be afraid to say anything you want because believe me most of have heard it all or experienced it ourselves. Take care! Tiss


----------



## white shores (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the support TissI am currently taking paxil and while it does help certain days, other times it doesn't.I hope the new meds u are taking work for you.What meds do u find work best for aniexty?


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes- I will be ready to go to bed and then as I lay down I get that wierd tingly thing where I think a panic attack is going to happen. But mostly my anxiety starts up in the morning (or when I have to go somewhere).


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yesterday my doctor started me on Xanax XR 1xday and told me to stay on the 5mg of lexapro. I've been a little sleepier but didn't have to deal with the continual thoughts last night but today, boy, I feel really tired. Have spent most of the afternoon lying down reading a book. I'll just have to see how it goes. Traditionally I do not tolerate SSRIs but this is a low dose of lexapro. I was feeling so very depressed particularly at night that this is worth a try. I hope it doesn't interfere with Zelnorm. That is something I'm a little worried about plus I'm not sure how long you can stay on Xanax xr. I prefer taking klonopin or xanax as needed but obviously that wasn't working. Hope you all are doing OK. This anxiety/depression is the pits.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I was prescribed Hydroxyzine for nausea, but I've been using it as a pre-emptive strike against anxiety when I go out somewhere. It makes me tired (depending on how anxious I am), but it does help me relax and that's all I care about till the next dr. appt.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've not heard of hydroxyzine. Is there another name for it?


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't know-I couldn't find any alternative names on health.yahoo.com, just that it's listed as an antihistamine.


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

Tiss,IF it is mild bipolar, known as Bipolar 2, you can be reassured that there are many medications out there that can help. I have been bipolar for over ten years and have taken numerous meds in order to find the right ones. Some of them may aggrivate your IBS but if you have a good doctor you can work through this together. I know how bad you feel but you can feel better. Please take care of your self. Feel free to ask me anything, ie.if you have any questions. Thinking about you,Squeaker


----------

